# CAN SOMEONE HELP ME WITH XANAX QUESTION?



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

Hi,I usually post on the IBS D forum, but I've been having a lot of anxiety/depression problems. I responded to the post below this one regarding "early morning anxiety," if you would be so kind as to read it and answer back if possible. It's the last response as of this moment.My other question is, I'm stopping a total of 2 mg. of Ativan (taken .5 mg. four times per day) and taking Xanax .5 mg. 4 times per day. Those of you on Xanax, do you think that 2 mg. of Xanax per day is a lot? I'm hoping I get better relief from the Xanax. I took it many years ago on an "as needed" basis for serious panic attacks. Now, however, I've been on the Ativan for severe anxiety - same dosage for over three years, and I have not been able to tolerate antidepressants. They just make me feel more anxious. So, I'm hoping that the Xanax will provide some much needed relief and help my IBS D as well. I will most likely be needing to take this long-term, even though I know the risks involved. But there is nothing else out there that I've tried (and I've tried a lot!) that can help me with this. My fear is, however, that since the Ativan has for some reason stopped working for me - just making me more anxious, depressed and irritable/angry, that the Xanax won't work either (the paradoxical reactions they talk about). Has this happened to anyone else? I know this can happen to people, but I'm not sure why it's happening to me because I increased my dosage. I increased the dosage from 1.5 mg to 2 mg. It should of helped. I know there's a lot of stigma attached to Xanax, but any words of comfort would be greatly appreciated, as I am planning to start it tomorrow morning.Thank you so much for responding. It's been a hellish few months in my household with my illness, and I can't go on much longer like this. Again, if you wouldn't mind reading my lengthier post under "morning anxiety." Thanks.Maria


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I think Ativan and Xanax are quite alot alike in the way they work but I don't know how they compare in doseage. Does your doctor think that 2mg is a good dose for you? Everybody is different so I think that you have to work with your doctor. I do think some people have gotten relief from D with xanax. Good luck! Tiss


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

Tiss,Thanks so much. He is the one that told me to take it. I think he even wanted to go higher than that and I objected.I know you've posted a lot about Xanax. May I ask what dosage you started with? I know you said you are down to .25 mg. now with the Effexor, but what were you at originally? I hope that the Xanax alone does it for me because I've had a terrible time with antidepressants. I know you've done well on Effexor. I have not tried that one yet but may have to if the depression doesn't go away. I cry a lot, but I think that is fueled by the anxiety.Maria


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Maria,I'm the one on Effexor and Xanax. I started just on Xanax at .5 twice a day. That stopped the D almost immediately. About a month later I added Effexor, starting at 37.5 and going up to 75, a common but fairly low dose. The Effexor gave me some constipation but only once in a while. About 6 months ago I cut the Xanax to .25 twice a day and recently reduced the Effexor to 37.5. The D has not come back, but then my stress levels have dropped dramatically and with my shrink's help I'm better able to deal with what comes. So I recently cut the Xanax back to just .25 in the morning. I hope to be off all meds by the end of the year but we shall see. You should not feel bad or guilty or anything else for taking Xanax. There were people on this site that said I would become a crazed junkie if I took the stuff long term but that never happened. I say take the dosage your doctor prescribed and if that doesn't stop the anxiety, let the doctor know. Many years ago I had panic attacks and took a high dosage of Valium to control them. I was able to taper off of that quickly and get back to my life once I dealt with some issues and learned how to handle the attacks. Take care.


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

Dear California 123,Thank you so much for your response and words of encouragement. I hope I'm as successful as you are in the long run. Unfortunately, my anxiety/panic is a chronic condition, and I have not had any success with antidepressants. I started my Xanax today, and we shall she how that pans out. I do not really feel guilty about taking the benzos, it's just that I'm worried that after a while I'll have to increase them again, or they'll stop working like my Ativan did. I just wish I had more success with the antidepressants so that I could wean down off of the benzos. It's been a big predicament for me. I can't seem to tolerate the side effects or they just make me more anxious. I also tend to have other paradoxical reactions to them as some other people have like anger or agitation.Thank you again for responding. Any other info you folks can share with me, I'd really appreciate it, even though I do a lot of research on my own.Good to meet you.Maria


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

California123,Hi,Getting back to the Effexor/Xanax issue if you don't mind.I started 37.5 mg. of Effexor this past Thursday. Have taken it in the evening. Am on 3 mg. of Xanax as well I have felt extremely nauseas from the Effexor and extremely tired - just want to sleep ALL day long, which just makes me more depressed. Was wondering if you had the nausea/fatigue reaction at first and if it went away. Maybe it's just a matter of lowering my Xanax, but not sure if that'll just give me more anxiety. Any thoughts?Maria


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Maria Z,I am neither a doctor, nurse or any other medical professional so I would say you need to let your prescribing doctor know how you are feeling on the Xanax Effexor combination at the amounts you are taking. I had no adverse reaction to the Effexor when I added it to the Xanax--except for short headaches that lasted less than 10 minutes and disappeared after the first week of Effexor. I took a farily large dosage of Valium decades ago for anxiety and had no negative reaction to it. Five days on Effexor is not very long, they say it can take a couple of weeks for full effect and for adverse effects to go away. But if you are feeling very tired and nauseated, I say call your doctor and let him/her know to see if he/she wants to modify any of the dosages. Has it stopped your D???? Take care.


----------

